# Slots-A-Lot Raceway...New Owners, New Tracks, New Decor, New Renovations!!!



## kennethpiccola (Mar 27, 2012)

Hello Everyone, 

Slots-A-Lot Raceway is a newly renovated, N.A.S.C.A.R. designed, commercial slot car raceway. Slots-A-Lot Raceway offers a artistic, unique, and thrilling experience for the whole family, especially an experience grandpa, dad, and junior will enjoy.

Slots-A-Lot Raceway gives the customer the option to rent, buy, or bring his or her own slot car. 

Slots-A-Lot Raceway's employees are friendly, professional, and always willing to help, especially when it comes to coaching new beginners. They can answer your questions, give advice, recommend slot cars and parts, and help you with anything slot car related. 

Slots-A-Lot Raceway has three long, wide, unwinding slot car tracks. They are the Blue King (155 feet long), the Yellow Hillclimb (155 feet long), and the Red Kingleman (145 feet long). Slots-A-Lot Raceway also has a newly added drag strip (55 feet long).

All of Slots-A-Lot Raceway's slot car tracks have computer programs that display on screens and announce through speakers the total lap completion times. There is also a race director who sees all is going well and comments on the race's progress. 

Slots-A-Lot Raceway always has an experienced slot car technician on site. The technician is qualified to fix your slot car and recommend the newest slot car parts on the market to make your slot car superior. Slots-A-Lot Raceway's slot car builder, at special request, can build your custom made slot car. His cars are homemade, handcrafted, and designed with pin-point artistic detail. They are made to be durable, sturdy, and reliable. Slots-A-Lot Raceway also sells a wide range of top notch slot cars from other well-known manufactures.

Slots-A-Lot Raceway hosts adult parties, child parties, birthday parties, private groups, summer camps, boy and girl scout troops, daycares, schools, clubs, sports teams, religious centers/church groups, charity events, holiday events, special events, competitive races, and much more.

Slots-A-Lot Raceway has a delightful snack corner. The vendor sells snacks and beverages for a reasonable cost. There are also vending machines, located in the back of the building. There are many tables and chairs to relax or to enjoy a snack. Customers are allowed to bring outside food.

Slots-A-Lot Raceway also has a complementary municipal parking lot, located conveniently around the block.

From everyone at Slots-A-Lot Raceway, thank you for taking the time to read this. We cordially invite you to join us for some fun and look forward to seeing you soon. :wave:

For more information, call us (516) 616-7075, or visit us on the web at http://www.slotsalot.net/ or find our page on Facebook, Myspace, or Google+. :thumbsup:


----------

